# My New Glock



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Picked up the Glock G30 SF yesterday. I waited all day because I couldn't pick it up until after 4:17 pm which was the time on my paperwork. When California says 30 days or 10 days they mean right down to the hour and minute.
The Benchmade flip open pocket knife was an impulse buy while I was waiting for my number to be called.
The gun feels very good in my hand and the magazine base is the perfect size to get three fingers fully on the grip.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like my G30 it's a nice gun it has a pretty stout recoil but not as bad as you would think from a .45 in such a small package. I like the pearce magazine base plates they add a textured surface on the bottom with a little lip. Enjoy the new pistol and knife.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm kind of expecting the G30 to have a little more punch than my G21. Hopefully after a few boxes of 230 gr. ammo I'l get use to it. After that I have a Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45ACP which is a sub compact. Maybe shooting the G30 for awhile will prepare me for the little guy.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Update me I’m curious to know how it works for you.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

JamesCC said:


> Update me I'm curious to know how it works for you.


I will do that.


----------

